# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Вопрос: легально ли будет использовать 1С компанией «А» при условии что 1С куплена ко

## Некрасова

У нас торговая организация (назовём её компания ООО «А»), у нас есть 1С , компания у нас разделяется еще на ИП (назовём её компания ИП «Б») , так вот покупалась 1С на компанию «Б», после покупки 1С списали из-за малой стоимости и на баланс не стали сажать, документы все есть, а работаем мы сейчас по всем документам как компания «А». Учредить и компании «А» и компании «Б» один и тот же.
Вопрос: легально ли будет использовать 1С компанией «А» при условии что 1С куплена компанией «Б» ?

---------- Post added at 11:21 ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 ----------

У нас торговая организация (назовём её компания ООО «А»), у нас есть 1С , компания у нас разделяется еще на ИП (назовём её компания ИП «Б») , так вот покупалась 1С на компанию «Б», после покупки 1С списали из-за малой стоимости и на баланс не стали сажать, документы все есть, а работаем мы сейчас по всем документам как компания «А». Учредить и компании «А» и компании «Б» один и тот же.
Вопрос: легально ли будет использовать 1С компанией «А» при условии что 1С куплена компанией «Б» ?

----------


## arccos6pi

не легально

----------


## AndyPanda

Как вариант могу предложить сделать договор аренды компьютеров вместе с лицензионным ПО от компанииа А к Б. Типа она им это сдает в аренду.Продажа не катит, т.к. при этом неисключительное авторское право не переходит. Либо вариант договора оутсорсинга от компании А к компании Б. Типа все вы - на самом деле не компания А, а компания Б, а документы ваедете за компанию Б по оутсорсингу. Я думаю отделу К будет фиолетово, если все лицензии имеются.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> У нас торговая организация (назовём её компания ООО «А»), у нас есть 1С , компания у нас разделяется еще на ИП (назовём её компания ИП «Б») , так вот покупалась 1С на компанию «Б», после покупки 1С списали из-за малой стоимости и на баланс не стали сажать, документы все есть, а работаем мы сейчас по всем документам как компания «А». Учредить и компании «А» и компании «Б» один и тот же.
> Вопрос: легально ли будет использовать 1С компанией «А» при условии что 1С куплена компанией «Б» ?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:21 ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 ----------
> 
> У нас торговая организация (назовём её компания ООО «А»), у нас есть 1С , компания у нас разделяется еще на ИП (назовём её компания ИП «Б») , так вот покупалась 1С на компанию «Б», после покупки 1С списали из-за малой стоимости и на баланс не стали сажать, документы все есть, а работаем мы сейчас по всем документам как компания «А». Учредить и компании «А» и компании «Б» один и тот же.
> Вопрос: легально ли будет использовать 1С компанией «А» при условии что 1С куплена компанией «Б» ?


1.Если нужно передать 1с из одной фирмы в другое это можно соответствующими письмами в Москву.. 
2.Можно использовать 1с, а так же ИТС подписку на не одну фирму 1с , если у вас один сервер общий на одной площадки, где лежат базы.. Писал в Москву он ответили так..

----------


## elen98765

Вполне легально! У нас такая же ситуация была, купили на одну компанию и она ликвидировалась, работаем по другой. Мы звонили на сайт 1 с и консультировались по этому вопросу. Вы купили программу а на сколько фирм вы ее будете использовать это ваше личное дело главное что рабочее место одно.

----------


## arccos6pi

> Вполне легально! У нас такая же ситуация была, купили на одну компанию и она ликвидировалась, работаем по другой. Мы звонили на сайт 1 с и консультировались по этому вопросу. Вы купили программу а на сколько фирм вы ее будете использовать это ваше личное дело главное что рабочее место одно.


это легально пока компания,купившая ПО существует
а у вас она ликвидирована,если вы не делали передачу прав другой организации - ваше использование 1с нелегальное

----------


## avm3110

> Мы звонили на сайт 1 с и консультировались по этому вопросу.


Да не вопрос, вот только если вдруг нагрянут "люди в погонах" (ясное дело, что такие проверки делаются по наводке) с проверкой легальности ПО, то вы свой "телефонный ответ" к делу не пришьете. Обращение контролирующих органов в 1С покажет, что программа зарегистрирована на иное юр. лицо, и все ваши рассказы "а им уже не нужно, они обанкротились, они нам подарили и т.д и т.п."  - разговоры в пользу бедных. Т.е. с этим же успехом можете юзать ломанное или тупо ворованное с рынка.

----------


## qjkxbmw777

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/h7wix768c...9_GH6R1za?dl=0

----------


## ZERDOV

Первичным подтверждением легальности использования 1С являются: 
1. Наличия USB -ключа/ключей (серверные и/или на клиентский доступ);
2. Карточки -лицензии (желтенькая такая с номером), она предоставляется как на конфигурацию, так и на доступы клиентов базы, на сервер- ключ.
Документы типа: ТОРГ-12, Акта приемки - вторично. Как любой бух документ у них есть свой срок и порядок хранения (может быть уже в архиве где-то или со шредером пообщалась).
Что рекомендую, если "коленки дрожат": т.к Вы знаете (некоторые пользователи могут уже и не помнить) Юр лицо которое покупало 1С у франчи, состряпайте договор передачи прав пользования 1С (всеми ключами, конфигурациями) от фирмы Б фирме А. Акт премки, подписи - печати (печать и нарисовать можете).
 Звонок любому представителю в 1С, где Вы пообещаете заключить "пожизненный" договор ИТС поддержки. От Вас попросят СКАНОМ перечисленные доки по мылу:
1. письмо о просьбе зарегистрировать 1С за А, т.к. Б Вам передало право;
2. карточки желтенькие (лицензии)
3. договор между А и Б, акт приемки.
Все! ждете решения и Вы пользователь всех благ лицензионного продукта с поддержкой ИТС.

----------

